# Blonder A/V Modulator



## Captain_419 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello fellow Tech's

I have a glorious problem that I need assistance with, my theatre has an old Blonder Tongue MAVM-751 series Modulator hooked to a Infrared Camera and it doesn't seem to want to broadcast the signal over the coaxial cable anymore.

-------------------------------------------------
Modulator:
Model: MAVM-751 40/60 MF
Stock: 7982
OFM: OFM60-750-TB
Stock: 7985
dBmV: +60
Channel: T10 (no clue what this means)
-------------------------------------------------

I have done a search on the web and have had no luck finding a manual or any info on this unit (or its channel codes) we know that the camera works (when we remove the OFM and put a sub-band Diplexer instead) but the diplexer doesn't have a very good long range effect.
any help would be appreciated.

Captain_419


----------



## vman (Apr 29, 2014)

If you are not able to repair it, here is one on ebay for 60 USD.
Blonder Tongue Mavm 751 Series Audio Video Modulator Channel 82 | eBay


----------



## FMEng (Apr 29, 2014)

T10 is the channel it outputs on. The T channels are a group of cable channels that are below broadcast channel 2. T10 has its video carrier on 25 MHz. Depending upon the system it feeds, changing channels may not be a simple matter. If there are any filters or other channels on the system, stick with T10.

Blonder Tongue used to be very good at supporting their stuff. It would be worth contacting them to see if they would repair it. If not, odds are the electrolytic capacitors in the power supply section need to be replaced.


----------



## Captain_419 (Apr 29, 2014)

FMEng said:


> T10 is the channel it outputs on. The T channels are a group of cable channels that are below broadcast channel 2. T10 has its video carrier on 25 MHz. Depending upon the system it feeds, changing channels may not be a simple matter. If there are any filters or other channels on the system, stick with T10.
> 
> Blonder Tongue used to be very good at supporting their stuff. It would be worth contacting them to see if they would repair it. If not, odds are the electrolytic capacitors in the power supply section need to be replaced.



Thank you for the response I will send them a quick email and see if they can help me out.

Captain_419


----------

